# Me and my carrot !



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Heres Buddy with his carrot yum yum


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw he looks like he's really enjoying it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Buddy .. lovely pics xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I gave Millie a piece of raw carrot and she spat it out  

Maybe I'll try again with a whole one, looks a lot of fun.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Buddy you little carrot muncher! Looks like he's loving that carrot,i did try to take some pictures of Pixie and Buffy with their 'orange cigars' but it was a disaster,they move too quick!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Its the only time Buddy stays still!
Just had loud thuderstorm Buddy slept all the way through it


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

We are having a thunderstorm now! :behindsofa:...lol Pixie seems unfazed by it all,will try carrot pix again tomorrow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot have never taken to carrots. But Delta likes just about everything els lol tomatoes, beetroot, lettuce, cucumber, apple, etc.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures of the lovely "Bubby" .... mine really like cucumber x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

ahhh, love the photos, he looks sooo cute


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pictures. That first one looks like a great big orange cuban cigar


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Awww what a lovely pic.


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

What a lovely cockapoo, love the colour of his eyes!! My pup Maple loves the small whole frozen carrots that you buy in the bag. They are very handy for teething pups!


----------

